# and,, blown out again...



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Good gravy, will it ever stop?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Umm, no...global warming, climate change, shrinking ice caps, rising oceans, etc...


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Pooka said:


> Good gravy, will it ever stop?
> _That is what fear is going to happen again this season! Up & down then back up._


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Hasn't been a good year for us river guys that's for sure. Hoping for better next year.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

MuskyFan said:


> Umm, no...global warming, climate change, shrinking ice caps, rising oceans, etc...


Something is sure going on.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Things always seem to have a way of balancing out. I wouldn't be surprised if 2019 we have below average precipitation. Don't hold me to that prediction though...lol!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

If you make enough predictions, sooner or later, one will come true.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a fact of life fishing the big O. Water too high most every winter more times than not,,,


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Feb or March before the rivers stable out and weather calms a bit.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Had enough water running down our front yard to hold trout!


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

It seems like we are in the same pattern the Missisippi (SP)was in during the early 90's.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

I like to refer to it.....*as blown out still*....happens to often this year to be again....from the banks of the Muddy O in Marietta.....Happy New Year


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I have fished the river for three years and all three years once it goes up that first time it don’t get right till late spring. By then I’m back on Erie so my river experience is always short lived


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Honestly, during the winter, I like to see the river between 15'-18' at Pike Island. At 20' the pier isn't bad depending on how they have the gates open but fishing below the dam is rough. Anything over 20' is usually terrible fishing at the dam. Sadly, a lot of this year the river have been around and over 20'.

The thing that is most important is stability. Stability in water level and stability in weather. We really haven't had either of those this year. The river levels have bounced up and down all year. The weather has been the same way, Monday it was 60 then Tuesday it was in the 30s. The coldest April on record, then the hottest May on record. That makes for tough fishing.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

On the little river yesterday I noticed a surprising lack of debris for high water. Not much trash and even less wood and leaves. Seems that there is not much left to flush. 

In general, I wonder how that will effect the Mighty O this year?


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Here we go again..


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

kycreek said:


> Here we go again..


 I saw that yesterday. 

On the bright side the bottom has to be,, refreshed let's call it. Hard to imagine all the flow we have had over the last year+ has not made some changes.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Supposed to crest here somewhere between 27-30 feet. Not flood stage but getting pretty close. The sad thing is that it was finally down to about 16 feet before all the rain and snow we got last weekend. This year is not starting off great for winter fishing the river.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Supposed to crest here somewhere between 27-30 feet. Not flood stage but getting pretty close. The sad thing is that it was finally down to about 16 feet before all the rain and snow we got last weekend. This year is not starting off great for winter fishing the river.


I am trying to keep positive,, maybe it will wash down some Yellow Perch from PA,, all the fish bigger since fewer have been caught, more of the pollution washed away....


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I really wanted to go yry the meldahl for the forst time yesterday but by the way it was raining and how the gmr looked by time i was off i passed .....maybe in a few weeks huh.....at what water level would you say its worth driving an hr and 15 min lol...im not a fair weather or perfect condition only guy at all just dont want to drive two and a half hr round trip to see its to high and fast for me to fish.....thanks for the help


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pooka said:


> I am trying to keep positive,, maybe it will wash down some Yellow Perch from PA,, all the fish bigger since fewer have been caught, more of the pollution washed away....


I like your style!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Fishin4meat said:


> I really wanted to go yry the meldahl for the forst time yesterday but by the way it was raining and how the gmr looked by time i was off i passed .....maybe in a few weeks huh.....at what water level would you say its worth driving an hr and 15 min lol...im not a fair weather or perfect condition only guy at all just dont want to drive two and a half hr round trip to see its to high and fast for me to fish.....thanks for the help


I can't help you with that, have not fished meldahl. Try opening a thread for the question


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

The Big Muddy is getting pretty full tonight in the Marietta Ohio area.....blown up and out for the 2nd time in a week.........consistent I tell you.....it's been consistent all year


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Pooka said:


> Good gravy, will it ever stop?


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Can yu post that web address for the river water level I lost it and can't find it for the life of me


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

livtofsh said:


> Can yu post that web address for the river water level I lost it and can't find it for the life of me


Here you go,,

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=rlx


----------

